# Custom Camo Classic



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow man, that is night and day. VERY NICE work bro!!!!


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

That looks great. I love the slide show. Man I have to say those are the most luxurious looking seats I have seen. They look more comfortable than my couch.  

Scott


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work and nice setup, man! It looks great.  I have to say, I never thought about hauling my yard waste in my Noe before, but it seems to do the job well!  Just kidding man... :


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Link comes up empty for me?????


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Link comes up empty for me?????


same here....just kept running and running....then it finally says oooops. maybe it will work later.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks nice, Jimmy! I'd fall asleep in those chairs waiting for the ducks to fly by

-T


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great Job [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

good work now sky blast those dieks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks good.

Quack, quack, boom, boom.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks good, but needs a grab bar. 
Calvin


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm impressed JimmyZ - boat looks great!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

working now....very nice jimmy


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very Nice! Inspirational even!


----------

